# Shaking in the steering wheal.



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Shaking in the steering wheal.HELP!*

It seams that when I slow down from higher speeds I get a bunch of shaking in the steering wheal. Its not just a little, its allot. Recently I Had all my tires balanced and rotated and my front end aligned. Dose anybody know what would be causing this problem?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Your rotors are warped. Get them turned or get new ones.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/wp_warped_brakedisk.shtml

Stoptech has another page that explains it even better, but the link I used to use is now bad...


----------

